# 1894/95 Peerless by the Peerless Mfr. Co. Cleveland, Ohio



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 5, 2022)

I bought this bicycle by mistake; when the auction went live I thought I was bidding on a Columbia chainless with Indian pedals.  The auction only had a single poor photo for each bike hence the confusion.  I wanted the Columbia for the rare pedals (sadly the pedals only have one single Indian block).  Anyway a lucky mistake that has turned out fantastic!

The company has a fascinating history becoming the Peerless Motor Car Company.  Peerless Motor Company produced some of America's most expensive automobiles in the first quarter of the 20th century.   "Packard, Pierce-Arrow and Peerless, better known as the three Ps, were the major players at the high end of the American market. From 1912-1914 all three companies made both a 38hp and a 48hp 6-cylinder engine, but only Pierce-Arrow and Peerless would make a larger car." _ref: Bonham's auction catalog citation below_

The bicycle has several interesting features including the rear hub, and the seat post clamp.  I love the Goodyear tires.  I have only shared a few short minutes with this bicycle but I look forward to future time together.

Does anyone own one of these or have any literature?  I am guessing 1894 or 95?   Thank you for any input.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 5, 2022)

More information about Peerless Motor Company and their automobiles:









						Peerless Motor Car Company, Cleveland Ohio
					

Photos and history of the Peerless Motor Car Company in Cleveland Ohio




					www.historic-structures.com
				









						PEERLESS MOTOR CAR CO. | Encyclopedia of Cleveland History | Case Western Reserve University
					

The PEERLESS MOTOR CAR CO., noted for its luxury automobiles, was established in Cleveland in 1889 as the Peerless Wringer & Mfg. Co., located on the ...



					case.edu
				












						Bonhams : Ex-Craven Foundation Car Collection,The largest engine ever fitted to an American production car1912 PEERLESS MODEL 60 RUNABOUT Engine no. 12970
					

824ci 6-Cylinder T-Head Engine Single Updraft Carburetor 4-Speed Sliding-Gear Transmission with Overdrive 2-Wheel Brakes Live Axle Suspension with Leaf Springs *Runabout with a 13.5 liter factory engine *Well set up to better cope with the power *Nicely executed with plenty of brass *Not much...




					www.bonhams.com
				




1912 Peerless Model 60 Runabout which sold at Bonhams for $440,000


----------



## Blue Streak (Jan 6, 2022)

Information from 1895 Peerless catalog:

Model G - Men's Light Roadster 
Model H - Men's Roadster
Model K - Ladies
Model BB - Men's Racer
Tandems - Combo and Men/Men
Triumph A & B - Lower priced men's and women's


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 6, 2022)

Thanks Jeff, you rock it every time!  Is this catalog available?  Any mention what saddles were used?  The leather covering is gone on this one and needs restored.


----------



## locomotion (Jan 6, 2022)

pretty nice little find, some interesting parts and innovations on it
that is one complicated way of doing a seat post clamp, way over machined and engineered but that's what is great about this period of bicycles ..... very cool
what do you mean by : "(sadly the pedals only have one single Indian block)! " ?

is the downtube (close to headtube) bent or is that an optical illusion from the picture angle?
the front wheel might of have been replaced since the spokes are not tied the same way as in the rear


----------



## Blue Streak (Jan 6, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Thanks Jeff, you rock it every time!  Is this catalog available?  Any mention what saddles were used?  The leather covering is gone on this one and needs restored.



Brant,

The catalog was on eBay October 2019. No information on saddles from images posted in listing. I will keep looking.

Jeff


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 6, 2022)

locomotion said:


> pretty nice little find, some interesting parts and innovations on it
> that is one complicated way of doing a seat post clamp, way over machined and engineered but that's what is great about this period of bicycles ..... very cool
> what do you mean by : "(sadly the pedals only have one single Indian block)! " ?
> 
> ...



Good spot Max, yes there was a front impact; guessing the wheel was replaced then.

My intention was to buy the Columbia chainless to secure the Indian pedals.  Sadly the pedals only have one remaining "Indian" scripted pedal block.  You can see them on my thread Road Tripping Across America, post #104 : https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/road-tripping-across-america.151035/page-11


----------



## alexander55 (Jan 6, 2022)

Congratulations Brant. Very cool. I’ve got a 1914 Peerless but I am almost 100% certain the only thing similar is the name. Manufacturer, etc. on mine is quite different. Will look forward to following/learning about this one.


----------



## corbettclassics (Jan 6, 2022)

Nice score Brant!!  Sorry I have nothing on the 1895 Peerless to share.  I've always looked for the 1898 Peerless "Blue Bird Racer" for my collection.

But for cars though, I did work on the only surviving all original 1909 Peerless preserving it and then we displayed it at the Pebble Beach Concours de Elegance in the Preservation class.

Here it is on the front cover of the Peerless magazine. ( actually before I started the preservation of it )


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 6, 2022)

Serendipitous score, Brant!
Nice to learn about something you hadn’t intended.
Interesting bike/history for sure.
I have an old hard tire, Peerless tire setting machine.
Is it from the same manufacturer?


----------



## Blue Streak (Jan 6, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Thanks Jeff, you rock it every time!  Is this catalog available?  Any mention what saddles were used?  The leather covering is gone on this one and needs restored.




Brant - Per this ad in June 5, 1895 issue of _The Semi-Weekly New Era (Lancaster PA) _you could have any saddle you wanted.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 10, 2022)

From April 2,1896 edition of Bearings:


----------

